# Hoover and Kat



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

Recently, I switched Hoover from a full cheek snaffle to a mechanical braided nose hackamore. He loves the new setup, and will turn his head and wait for me to put it on. He used to fight the bit. The problem is, he's now refusing to turn in the hack.

Last Thursday, I saddled him up to work on turning. He was being contrary about walking straight, and got all turned around in the middle of the arena. I asked him to turn around. He refused, so I went down on the rein. He pulled and fought me, side and back stepped, and then lost his balance and went over. We both hit the ground hard. He came to check on me, but I was so upset I pushed him away. (I'm the meanest Mommy ever  )

I talked to my instructor for a while, to understand what had happened. About twenty minutes later, I got back on Hoover. I was told to turn him with my legs while asking with the bit. We worked on that for about fifteen minutes, my leg on the side we were turning to back against his flank, and my other leg up against his shoulder. I did have to heel him a little, but after fifteen minutes, he was controlling from his mouth and my knees, without the legs needing to be involved. We ended on the good note, going through the cones with me praising him.

He's my smart boy, even if he does have horsey ADHD.


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

On Sunday, I went up to ride Hoove for the first time since I lost my instructor. I barebacked him, and he did wonderful. He remembered all his turning cues, gave me a little trot, and even walked with me back to the barn without a halter.


----------

